# Pulling the trigger on LED's I believe.



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok... I'm thinking of getting 6 of these. 3 for each of my 4.5 x 4.5 x 7 tents. 

Thoughts? (I've already hit up PJ, but would like to have a thread for thoughts) 

I would like to purchase asap.  


http://platinumgrowlights.com/products/p300

I think 3 of these would be amazing. I'm assuming this is a top brand? I don't know, I'm nearly clueless, but I know I want to give it a shot. It gets very very hot up there in the summer, and I can not do A/C. Also, I think the LED's are getting really advanced and I like that. And finally, doesn't my fire danger go down like .. 90% or more? 

I have a few more thoughts, but I'll just put this out there for now.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

This thread is kind of irrelevant now.
I just dropped $2,400 into buying two Kind K5 XL750's. One for each tent. 


BOOM. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/K5-XL750-amazon-included-purchase/dp/B00SAGVTMY/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1425760722&sr=1-3&keywords=K5+XL750[/ame]


My store beat amazon's price. $1,200 even, plus shipping. So saved, and helped the home teams business hah


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

...also, I ment to put this in "Lights" forum.. man I fail


----------



## MR1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats Fang, looks like a nice light, a little pricy for me but if ya have the money spend it. I don't know if one light will do in a tent that large, it is a rectangular light so you may not have even coverage. Maybe two in one tent that large. Just a thought.


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats!  And holy **** on the money.  But congrats!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

It's supposed to be sufficient for my space. If it ends up not being so, I will add on some Plantinum / Mars / whatever is "good cheap" to the ends or something .. but overall, I'm super happy with the technology in here. Can't wait to give it a try. 

Very very curious what everyone thinks of them. 

*Paging PJ* 

@MR1: It's 23" x 17" x 3.5"... so not really rectangular, but not square either. Closer to square it seems. 

Some really nifty sounding features on these lights, but I'm such an LED noob. Can't wait to see what happens here.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds good Fang, welcome to the led world.:fly:


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea I just got the kind 300 im waiting on it now...got 1 advanced platnium 300


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> It's supposed to be sufficient for my space. If it ends up not being so, I will add on some Plantinum / Mars / whatever is "good cheap" to the ends or something .. but overall, I'm super happy with the technology in here. Can't wait to give it a try.
> 
> Very very curious what everyone thinks of them.
> 
> ...



Honestly, if I had any idea you were in to spending that much, Kind would have been one of the last lights on my radar.

I have not used one, so I can't speak on how effective they are. I can tell you that they have a crap load of features ya just don't need and are about twice the cost they should be for the wattage they are.

I seriously have my doubts one light will cover tents that size, and unless you have a a perfect canopy, you've left yourself zero adjust ability. 

If you don't have a consumption meter, I'd get yourself one so you know exactly what they draw as well.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Ensupra-PM002-Electricity-Monitor-Graphic/dp/B00N2TA6Z0/ref=sr_1_3?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1425780955&sr=1-3&keywords=power+meter+outlet[/ame]

Good lord, that's more than twice I have paid for any LED light ever!

Congrats to their sales department. 

Gotcha another....


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

I put a deposit in to my hydro store, but have until Monday to entirely sort out my order. They also sell California Lightworks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

Also, will buy that meter tomorrow, thanks PJ!  

Any and all other thoughts.. I'm all ears.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

List some brands if you would and requirements for my space PJ. Would appreciate it. Even if I do end up with the Kind lights, I still will listen and pay attention to what you're saying.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> They also sell California Lightworks


Good lord no. Their sales rep at the grow show in Boston wanted my info so he could buy my light design. 

Have you seen any grows from kind lights? How bout CLW lights? So far all I see you looking at are fancy names with lots of advertising.

If your down to spend that kind of coin, go with a Lumigrow Pro 650 or the NeoSol DS Horticulture LED light. I still feel both of these lights are a little small for that tent as well.

If it were me I'd go with 4 smaller fixtures in each tent and call it a day. Way more flexibility that way and your for sure to cover the area.

I'd go with something like 8 of the Mars II LED 400W lights at 189 each.

You could buy 8 of those for the cost of one Kind light shipped.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.topledgrowlight.com/mars-ii-led-grow-light-400w.html#.VPu8YvnF_mc

$2,031.52 for 8 of those Mars II 400w. You thinking 4 of them for each 4.5 x 4.5? How's your experience with these lights? 

What do you think of this? [ame]http://www.amazon.com/MARSHYDRO-Bright-Powerful-Spectrum-Biggest/dp/B00EHD2EU0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425784217&sr=8-1&keywords=MARSHYDRO+2pcs+1200w[/ame]

Is that two 1200w Mars lights? Definitely willing to buy another brand, just wanted to get some brand that was considered good, and I'm a noob, so I went toward the flashy bright light.  

Not a fan of that NeoSol light... not sure why. And yeah, the Lumigrow doesn't seem like it would work for the area. I'd use the Kind over that, just from my noob knowledge hah  

I just want to get a good light, and get it once. If I had issues, have it be a good company to exchange with. 

The 8x Mar's lights is sparking my interest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2015)

These look nifty, by Mars. 1600w for $577 each. That's only $1,154 for both tents. It claimed it's good for coverage up to 5 x 5. And yes, I maintain a decently even canopy. I know that's important. I currently have two 600w hps hoods, and in the past I've adjusted the hoods slightly.. but generally I do not anymore.

http://lgledsolutions.en.alibaba.co...tchable_Design_Full_Band_Maximum_Yields.html#!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 8, 2015)

So unlike HPS world where 500w+500w < 1000w; 
in LED world you can and already do within each fixture "stack": 3+3+3+3+3+3...= 400w=400w = 400w (DRAW not LED rating)

Then its a question of: build / non LED component quality, cooling, light quality (brightness), lifespan and last but NOT least, spectrum.

Keep a quality spectrum and (draw) wattage total (was it 45w/ft2 draw?), and then you can skimp on a few of the other places and save a TON of $$


that is, if I'm tuned in to what PJ's puttn' down
:48:


edit: damn, where'd that hour go?!
I KNOW it's around here somewhere...


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 8, 2015)

If you want my help then please take it. If you want to throw money in the trash, then don't. 

You are using the old site. The new site is http://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-ii-series

Click on the tab to make sure you are on the Mars 400watt, click on More details and buy now. They give discounts the more you buy, so add 8 to your cart and the cost is $1383.92



It does not matter what that other light claims to do, it is not going to cover a 5X5 area because you are in a friggin tent and do not have a 10 foot ceiling. Even canopy or not, LED's do not put off good side distribution so always think in terms of more lights less watts each.

And yeah, the noob is really coming through knocking probably the best two LED's in the market period. 

Kind lights, Pfffft. California light works, Pfffft. 

Please 
:baby:









:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

Damn PJ. Thought you'd drop the knowledge a little bit lighter and with less venom spit at the tail end. 

Thanks PJ :aok: Appreciate everything you're saying... minus the whole "rubbing it in" thing that you're doing. 

Got ya.. don't buy the Kind lights, they suck and I suck at identifying anything about LED. Notes taken.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 8, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Damn PJ. Thought you'd drop the knowledge a little bit lighter and with less venom spit at the tail end.
> 
> Thanks PJ :aok: Appreciate everything you're saying... minus the whole "rubbing it in" bull that you're doing.
> 
> Got ya.. don't buy the Kind lights, they suck and I suck at identifying anything about LED. Notes taken.


Just giving you a hard time.
:48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey, I'm all for a hard time.. just wanted to make sure alls good, and I do humble myself when I speak. I'm not trying to "nay say" anything you say, I am truly showing my respect. I just ask questions is all sir... I do feel really really dumb. :/ 

Ok, so it sounds like... first thing when the Hydro store opens, is get my $500 deposit back, go to the bank.. deposit some of my cash, then go off of your direction PJ. Just please take it easy, my butt can get hurt a bit. lol 

Basically, here it is. I have two 600w hoods in each of my 4.5x4.5's ... I hate sleeping at night thinking of fire... I hate an $800 electric bill... I'd like more light Penetration if possible, which some LED's claim (again I'm clueless) 

I just want to take the dive into LED's without any regrets. And that's why I've come to you PJ. The people have spoken, and I believe you're "the LED guy"... 100% appreciate you stepping into my threads, PJ. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm so glad you took a moment to come into my thread.. 

WHAT WAS I THINKING??!!??! Things that get me most. I was worried about coverage, and you've fixed that by putting a single 400w to every plant. Then, growth. Normally I bring the plant to the light to change canopy and make it even, but I'm not doing that with an 18 gal tote!! Also, and finally but not least... why buy one darn unit, and have it break then be out (have to install HPS to make it by) and all that.. when if 1 of the 4 goes out, I just adjust my positioning till the 4th gets back from return if it dies out. 

Thank you PJ for showing me THE LIGHT (bwahahahahha!!)  :aok: 

Ok, so 8x Mars II 400w's? I will get to the bank today, and make it so if that's how you feel good sir.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

...now I have to wait another hour and a half for my hydro store to open, so I can cancel that deposit. 

I honestly can not wait for these LED's. PJ has allowed me to make my purchasing process   a lot more confidently! I can't believe I almost tried to cover THAT space with ONE light fixture.... also; All those bells and whistles on the Kind light...yeah, don't need em. I do not need a built in timer, remote and frilly jazz that jacks up price and also adds more components to have a chance to fail, in an already cluttered light fixture (it seems)..


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

PJ,
Do not know a better person to ask about this. Thanks in advance for your insight into this. I have 2 Advanced Diamond Series DS300`s (6 grows completed) and am wanting to add another. On Amazon, there is a company, Platinum LED, that uses the name of Advanced Platinum Series P300 on a LED light, that ships in 2-3 weeks. (most likely from China). Advanced LED is in Arkansas and ships from there. Looks to me like one company is using the other`s good name and confusing people. Any knowledge about this? What do you think about the Advanced Diamond Series LED`s? Thanks again.

Doc,
Sorry for hijacking your thread, but wanted PJ`s knowledge on this.
PS,
Advanced Diamond Series DS300 is $795.
"Advanced" Platinum Series P300 is $369.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 8, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> PJ,
> Do not know a better person to ask about this. Thanks in advance for your insight into this. I have 2 Advanced Diamond Series DS300`s (6 grows completed) and am wanting to add another. On Amazon, there is a company, Platinum LED, that uses the name of Advanced Platinum Series P300 on a LED light, that ships in 2-3 weeks. (most likely from China). Advanced LED is in Arkansas and ships from there. Looks to me like one company is using the other`s good name and confusing people. Any knowledge about this? What do you think about the Advanced Diamond Series LED`s? Thanks again.
> 
> Doc,
> Sorry for hijacking your thread, but wanted PJ`s knowledge on this.


Yes, and Advanced had posted that if you were buying their lights from Amazon, that they were not theirs as they did not sell throigh Amazon. That was a while back though so maybe that's changed?? Not sure.

In any event, I have always felt like their lights were expensive and they were very rude a few years back when I questioned them on some claims they were making at an event in Detroit. Major ego those guys, but hey if you're happy with them so be it. 

I'd just order direct from them and not take any chances.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

PJ,
Thanks for answering my questions. I do remember the posting about buying off of Amazon. Have any knowledge of Lush Lighting LED`s ? Talked with them at the Cup in Clio, Mi.  last summer. Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

No worries, I don't feel as though I've been thread jacked Yooper :aok: 

Any and all LED convo is welcome in here. 

This has been a hilarious day. You see, I'm trusting PJ and moving forward with the Mars II's.. but, I call my hydro store and surely he warned me against the lights. Gave me my money back no problem, and did understand that I would be under lighting had I gone with the Kind K5 XL750, just warned me against those Mars lights and other cheaper products. I knew he would.. lol. Ok, I call another hydro store in the state to see what they have available for LED fixtures. Some brand I never heard of, but said they can get any LED I wanted, then asked the application being used for the LED. Told me he was an electrician for 42 years and never seen an HPS bulb blow or cause any fire damage. Also said LED technology is SO far behind HPS, they are only good for adding extra red and blue spectrum and to still with my two 600w HPS in each tent. I get off the phone and at this point I'm honestly laughing so hard. Meanwhile, I get a PM on here mentioning not to buy cheap Chinese lights.... 

This is so hilarious! Everyone is pointing and nay saying and boasting different things. Now, I'm going to entrust myself with PJ, because then if it all fails I can point my finger at him and wiggle it around whilst screaming "YOUUUUUUUUU!!!!" (lol.. j/k  ) 

I just think he nailed it. I should do the cheaper lights, massively saturate my area with lights, giving each plant it's own light, and go with that route. Just going to read around a bit, and come to some final conclusions but I've found this to be extremely comical.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

I do strongly believe that several smaller watt lights are a better way to go then having only one high watt light. Cover more area and big reason being if one breaks down, ya still have a good light working. When I was researching LED`s, it was funny reading some of the people`s knowledge or lack there of. Used a lot of head to head grows to help decide. Advanced LED`s came out on top more often then not. IMO.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

Alright, 8x Mars II 400w's it is officially, just waiting to get ahold of Sara over at Mars Hydro. I may even get a deal and / or some "goodies" by going through her and referencing this thread I found on a forum. 

 

Thanks again PJ! Going to be switching my HPS out immediately when they come in. I wonder how long they will take to ship. I think the warehouse is in Cali, so that's across country, so probably 7-10 days. Can not wait! 

Any tricks to "daisy chaining" these 4 in the tent, PJ? Or should I be able to easily just figure it out?


----------



## Locked (Mar 8, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Any tricks to "daisy chaining" these 4 in the tent, PJ? Or should I be able to easily just figure it out?



From looking at the pic it looks like they Daisy Chain easily by plugging into each other.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

I ment is there any tricks to how to keep the cord. You know? 

I know I know.. simplistic questions. Just trying to sort out things 100%  

Thanks for stopping in HL :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

You gonna have fun !!!!!


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have one advanced platnium led....how can they be a, knock off with differnt name one is advanced diamondled..other is advanced plantnium led ...yes they look alike but i gor mine shipped from inside usa not from china...they have a 2 weekwait on  them already talk  to customer servixe from amazon....yes plarniumdiamond owner is an asss yes he is very rude would never buy from him again...I just had my first grow with them rhey work great....advanced platnium led 300 I used..





yooper420 said:


> PJ,
> Do not know a better person to ask about this. Thanks in advance for your insight into this. I have 2 Advanced Diamond Series DS300`s (6 grows completed) and am wanting to add another. On Amazon, there is a company, Platinum LED, that uses the name of Advanced Platinum Series P300 on a LED light, that ships in 2-3 weeks. (most likely from China). Advanced LED is in Arkansas and ships from there. Looks to me like one company is using the other`s good name and confusing people. Any knowledge about this? What do you think about the Advanced Diamond Series LED`s? Thanks again.
> 
> Doc,
> ...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, it's official... 8x Mars II 400w LED fixtures, are on their way to my house. 

Some people will think this is amazing.. some people will think this is absolutely atrocious. 

Well, let's see what happens  I'm not selling out my HID fixtures, just YET!


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats on joining the LED growers.


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 8, 2015)

techrons78 said:


> I have one advanced platnium led....how can they be a, knock off with differnt name one is advanced diamondled..other is advanced plantnium led ...yes they look alike but i gor mine shipped from inside usa not from china...they have a 2 weekwait on them already talk to customer servixe from amazon....yes plarniumdiamond owner is an asss yes he is very rude would never buy from him again...I just had my first grow with them rhey work great....advanced platnium led 300 I used..





 They are 2 different company`s. Advanced LED`s makes several different LED series of lights, that is the name of the company. The other company, according to their web site, is called Platinum LED`s. In their ads they are called Advanced Platinum LED`s. Both names are from their web sites.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 9, 2015)

I think this year.. I'm going to take my 2 flower tents down, frame out a single room, panda film it, and buy a mini split A/C for heat and cool. Then, work on CO2... 

This is going to be an interesting year.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 9, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> PJ,
> Thanks for answering my questions. I do remember the posting about buying off of Amazon. Have any knowledge of Lush Lighting LED`s ? Talked with them at the Cup in Clio, Mi.  last summer. Sorry for all the questions.


Lush I do not know. That said, I am quite sure they are a re brander. I did a lot of snooping around a few years ago and knew who was who, but they are fairly new to the game. I do know they are over at 420mag as a sponsor so if there is or are issues with their lights the news will be out pretty soon.

Looks like they are about 3 bucks a watt. Too much IMO.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 9, 2015)

I talked to Sara, the rep with 420 mag, to get my full on deal with the Mars II's. Thanks so much PJ, I can't wait for my order to get here!!! 

Doing the happy dance!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 9, 2015)

WOW! Purchased last night at 8pm my time... and tracking number is showing my delivery to be tomorrow! 

WOOooooo hoo!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok.... now I have to figure out how I should be using my 435cfm 6" fan and 375cfm 4" fan for each of my flowering tents. Also, do I need even more OSC fans inside, to push air over the LED's? I'm such a noob, help! I'll be setting my entire room up later tonight just before lights on. When I get lights on, they will be awaken with a new spectrum of light.  Hope I don't stress em out too much lol

*after thought* 
Maybe I should make a thread for this.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 10, 2015)

Pictures are up in the thread: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=70829&page=3

Please, step on over and leave any thoughts.


----------



## P Jammers (Mar 11, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> Pictures are up in the thread: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...t=70829&page=3
> 
> Please, step on over and leave any thoughts.


Bad link, got another?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

Link updated, thanks PJ :aok:


----------



## 1lildog (Mar 21, 2015)

Great choice.
I like the 5w, daisy chain, hanger mounts, quiet, price and no on/off switch.


----------

